# N. Fl Gathering V



## pineywoods

*N FL Gathering dates are April 8,9,&10, 2011*   I've gotten a few requests to set the date so people could request vacation time so here it is

Property is just west of Tallahassee, Fl. any and all are more than welcome. Its not a bad drive from a lot of places and is not far off of I-10. We will have camping on site we have lots of space for tents and have power and water for several RV's as well. There is a campground with cabins and many motels not far away too. If you have any questions or need directions just send me a PM. This property is out in the woods but we do have water and power and a few other amenities the camp area is a couple acres of cleared land. Here's a few links to past Gatherings

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86971/north-florida-gathering-iiii  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/92537/north-florida-gathering-4-lots-of-qview  

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/72327/north-florida-gathering  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73023/north-florida-gathering-ii  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/75906/north-florida-gathering-ii-pics  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/76720/north-florida-gathering-iii


----------



## alblancher

Okey Doke,

I'll put it on the calendar.  I'll probably pull the camper this time

Al


----------



## shooterrick

We plan on being there but not much on are radar until after Christmas and a trip back to Missouri for that.  Will keep in touch.

Rick


----------



## solaryellow

I hated missing the last one. Putting it on my calendar and will confirm when the date draws closer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will be camping if I can make it.


----------



## eman

we will be there!


----------



## bcfishman

Woot!

Divorce is finalized. Ex-(Crazy)-Wife is out of the way. Weather should be great!

Hoping to see some familiar faces from two years ago.

Planning on camping.

Also, checked the one potential conflicting event for that time of year and it is the following week.


----------



## otter

Sounds great Jerry making plans now Thanks


----------



## squirrel

I'm pretty sure I Tallahassee is not that far of a drive from Augusta, GA. If my health will allow it I will so be there. Will probably camp, but maybe check out the cabin. It's going on the calendar right now!


----------



## werdwolf

I would really like to give this a whirl someday, but not this coming year; starting in May 1 high school graduation, 1 college graduation, 2 weddings in about 5 weeks.  Then in the fall, 1 off to college, 1 off to grad school, and another wedding.

Going to be putting in a lot more hours working this winter.

Hope to see some pics and maybe get there the following year.  1 of the kids is in Gainsville, I bet I could talk the wife into a little vacation.


----------



## sumosmoke

Can't believe it's already the 5th Gathering .... definitely looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## sumosmoke

Here's something to get your brains chugging some smoke for a bit ... what would you like to have prepared that we might not have plated in past years? I've got it on my radar to get some fresh zellwood sweet corn and thought we could give that a try.

Although, nothing will beat Al and Liz's crawdad boil last spring. HOT DAMN was that a treat!!


----------



## eman

Crawfish etoufee???


----------



## alblancher

I'll talk to the other S. Louisiana members and maybe we can do it again.  April is  good time for two things in Louisiana,  Crawfish and Strawberries.


----------



## mballi3011

I'm all in. Al if you will bring more crawfish, I'll run over and I'll give you a piggy back  to the gathering. I wouldn't miss it for the world. We wil see how I get there thou.


----------



## alblancher

Bob has graciously volunteered to help with the crawfish duties this year.  The determining factor to me at least will be this winter's weather.  If we get the rain at the right time, and the cold weather at the right time and then the warmer weather at the right time we will have a good year.   It's a lot easier buying those things at $ 1.00 a pound then at 2 or 3 bucks a pound.  Easter is late next year (April 24) so there should be crawfish available.

After Bob razen on me last year and hearing about the high standards he sets for good boiled crawfish, I think I'll ask him to do the boiling duties this time


----------



## eman

HMMMM razzin??  I don't remember such .But i'll be happy to boil . Only one problem , I don't know how to make em mild.


----------



## alblancher

My experience leads me to believe that you are simply a better cook than I am.  If you can't make em mild it seems that them Bama and Florida people have a problem.


----------



## pineywoods

Crawfish, Gumbo dang ya'll are making this tough 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  One good thing is that we have lots of time to figure stuff out. I'm thinking maybe I save a whole deer hind quarter or two too.


----------



## bamajon

I'm planning on coming again this year.  sorry it took me so long to join the club.  Tim sent me the link.  I had a great time last year.


----------



## sumosmoke

BAMAJON said:


> I'm planning on coming again this year.  sorry it took me so long to join the club.  Tim sent me the link.  I had a great time last year.




We'll be glad to have you again, next year Jon! Glad to see ya signed up :)


----------



## alblancher

Bob,

That was the razzin bit,  they wheren't spicey enough!.


----------



## eman

I'll bring a bottle of oil of capsacium to kick em up a notch or 60. LOL


----------



## bmudd14474

eman said:


> I'll bring a bottle of oil of capsacium to kick em up a notch or 60. LOL




that stuff aint no joke.


----------



## eman

I keep it for those that say "There aint nothing to hot for me to eat"

Wanna bet?


----------



## bamafan

I plan on being there and Bob make um hot


----------



## otter

Please need to put some warning labels on the very hot foods LOL I like it warm like Tabasco Chipotle but not SCREAMING like Habenaro OUCH !!!!


----------



## eman

I don't put that kind of heat in anything i cook to serve.

 I will boil 2 batches of mud bugs first one will be spicy second will make ya nose sweat.


----------



## tomn

We, the 3 of us, plan to attend. The dates are perfect for us. Bring RV and staying on site.


----------



## sumosmoke

Love having a Steeler fan with us! Looking forward to meeting you, Tom.


----------



## mballi3011

Yes sir come one come all it will be one heck of a time and some of the best meats that you will ever eat too. Now the crawfish are awesome too Hot or not they are really good. Hey you can't forget Sandy's breakfast cinnamon rolls. MMMMMM


----------



## sumosmoke

I'm going to keep an eye on this since Jon mentioned he wants to be in Bama for the A-day game. I'm hoping it's not the same weekend as the Gathering.


----------



## dgross

Looking at last year's pics sure make this Gathering a temptation for 2011 :) :)!! Might have to lean on the hubby to come to this one since he IS recently retired (does that word really ever apply-LOL):) ;). Looks like you have just the place to host a bunch of smoke-heads like us-lol!! Best wishes for your family this Thanksgiving season, Daun


----------



## pineywoods

I hope we see a bunch of our friends both the new ones and the ones that have been here before


----------



## grouper sandwich

I might try to make out for the main event.


----------



## pineywoods

Hope you make it out Brian.

I wanted to bump this back up so people can see it and hopefully make plans to join us. Its an easy drive from lots of places and we're only about 15 minutes off of I-10


----------



## fpnmf

It looks like we will be coming. Talked about it last night.

Second week of April is usually a visit to NO for the  Crescent City Cigar and Crawfish Crawl.

We will be moving to the panhandle next year so it will be much more fun to get to know our new neighbors!

And it looks like the crawfish are coming to the party.

I will bring red beans and rice or jambalaya.

Would you be kind enough to send the directions and the cabin and motel info???

 Have a great day!

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods

Heres what I have come up with arranged by distance but these are all easy drives to camp. 

KOA of Chattachoochee has cabins this is about 10 miles from camp. Phone # 850-442-6657   http://koa.com/campgrounds/chattahoochee/  

Parkway Inn this was a Holiday Inn but changed and is about 17 miles from camp. I have stayed here a few years ago and it was clean and comfy but the owners have built a new Holiday Inn next door. Phone # 850-627-4632

ExpreHoliday Inn ss is right next to the Parkway Inn. Phone # 850-875-2500  http://www.hiexpress.com/hotels/us/en/quincy/qcyfl/hoteldetail  

Hampton Inn is right next door to the Parkway Inn. Phone # 850-627-7555  http://hamptoninn.hilton.com/en/hp/hotels/index.jhtml?ctyhocn=QUIFLHX  

Howard Johnsons  is about 26 miles from camp. I have stayed here a few years ago and it was clean and comfy. Phone # 850-574-8888  http://www.hojo.com/HowardJohnson/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=10320  

Comfort Inn is about 26 miles from camp. I believe this is the newest Hotel in the area. Phone # 850-576-7300  http://www.comfortinn.com/hotel-midway-florida-FL921  

Jameson Inn of Bainbridge  is about 32 miles from camp in Georgia. Still an easy drive. Phone # 229-243-7000  http://www.jamesoninns.com/Hotel_Detail.asp?ID=9  

Days Inn is about 32 miles from camp in Georgia. Next to the Jameson Inn in Bainbridge still an easy drive. Phone # 229-248-6300  http://www.daysinn.com/DaysInn/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08882

 
There are a couple bed and breakfasts in Quincy as well and I will post links to them

http://www.allisonhouseinn.com/

http://www.mcfarlinhouse.com/

If you need more info just let me know. Remember you can pitch a tent or bring your RV and stay at camp too


----------



## rio_grande

Well we are touch and go right now with the blown knee, but as long as they continue to pay me and I dont go upside down I am looking forward to anothe trip to FL


----------



## sumosmoke

From posts I've seen so far, the A-Day game (Roll Tide) will be the week after the Gathering. Keeping my fingers crossed all will be good.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I'm sure everything will work out and we will have another great time. Then the food is always awesome. From the crawfish to the 50 lbs of meat and all the sweet little treats that everyone brings to this whole event. I can't wait for the next one for it's keeps getting better and better and it's really nice to but faces to the names.


----------



## alblancher

Only in the Southeast does someone arrange their schedule around a spring football game


----------



## bamafan

Piney let me know what to bring.If you want I can bring the butts. Planning on bring my smoker unless you tell me we don't need it. As of right now the schedule at work looks good and I have vacation scheduled. Bob,Al looking forward to the mudbugs and a cold beer or two(o.k. maybe more
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






}


----------



## TulsaJeff

I plan to be at this gathering..

I would love to meet a lot of you so if you are not too far away and can swing it then come on and be with us. I can tell you from past "gathering" experience that this is the kind of thing that you look forward to year after year and once you come one time, you will be back. It is truly a blast and the most fun you can have in 3 days.


----------



## alblancher

Pray for warm weather if you want crawfish.  Not looking good right now.


----------



## TulsaJeff

alblancher said:


> Pray for warm weather if you want crawfish.  Not looking good right now.




Praying now


----------



## eman

Al ,

 If we can't get crawfish i have enough tails in the freezer to do a pot of crawfish etoufee. So either way we got crawfish.


----------



## TulsaJeff

eman said:


> Al ,
> 
> If we can't get crawfish i have enough tails in the freezer to do a pot of crawfish etoufee. So either way we got crawfish.




I'll go for that.. I was in Lake Charles for about 5 years between 1994 and 1999 and while I was there, I became addicted to crawfish. My oldest daughter will even suck the heads
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but then she started that when she was about 2!


----------



## pineywoods

I know whatever them crazy Cajuns come up with it'll taste great and it makes it important to be there for dinner Friday night it's that good


----------



## pineywoods

By the way Jeff I'm glad your going to make it to the Gathering it's about time


----------



## TulsaJeff

Pineywoods said:


> By the way Jeff I'm glad your going to make it to the Gathering it's about time


I know.. I can't believe you guy have done this for 5 years! I am planning to bring my youngest daughter so you might want to plan on a few extras.. she's a skinny thing but she can eat more than I can. That girl eats non-stop and that's no lie.

Wish I could do that!


----------



## shooterrick

Well Sany and I are planning to attend barring any unforseen happening.  I think all the kids are married.  No more grandkids on the horizon that I know of, and still working. 

Hope to meat all the new and see the old friends again.  P.S.  I still dont have a camper and am not to proud to turn down a bed.  LOL


----------



## TulsaJeff

Jerry,

I'll let you know later whether we'll do a tent setup or just grab a room in town.. I'm gonna buy an RV one of these days but I gotta wait till I get my kids out of school, college, and hitched. I figure I might have some money left over after that.. probably not but I remain hopeful!


----------



## pineywoods

TulsaJeff said:


> I plan to be at this gathering..
> 
> I would love to meet a lot of you so if you are not too far away and can swing it then come on and be with us. I can tell you from past "gathering" experience that this is the kind of thing that you look forward to year after year and once you come one time, you will be back. It is truly a blast and the most fun you can have in 3 days.


Heck Jeff they can be far away they have time to check for cheap airline fares


----------



## TulsaJeff

Pineywoods said:


> TulsaJeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to be at this gathering..
> 
> I would love to meet a lot of you so if you are not too far away and can swing it then come on and be with us. I can tell you from past "gathering" experience that this is the kind of thing that you look forward to year after year and once you come one time, you will be back. It is truly a blast and the most fun you can have in 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Heck Jeff they can be far away they have time to check for cheap airline fares
Click to expand...

That is true.. I figure if I can drive all the way from no man's land, Oklahoma, then everyone else can get there too even if they have to fly
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, from what I've been hearing from other folks who have been to the N. Florida gathering.. you don't want to miss it for the world. Family friendly, lots of food, wonderful people to mingle with, I'LL BE THERE.. so what more can you ask for!!??

Turn in your vacation request today for April 8, 9 and 10 and enough time for getting there and getting home.


----------



## bmudd14474

Sounds like a good time will be had. Just dont get arrested


----------



## eman

If someone gets arrested at the gathering they need to be arrested LOL


----------



## mballi3011

Like Jerry says all the time. You'll are welcome and believe me he is a great host and Karen too. Now it's nice to hear that you are coming this year Jeff. I'm giving up a possible induction to the Florida Skateboard Hall of Fame to come again. That's how much fun it is.


----------



## rbranstner

Man that looks like a ton of fun. I wish we had one of those gatherings up around MN/ND.


----------



## bmudd14474

rbranstner said:


> Man that looks like a ton of fun. I wish we had one of those gatherings up around MN/ND.




Fly to FL. Jerry said its only about 30 minutes to camp from the airport. I believe Jerry has a shuttle service too


----------



## pineywoods

If you can fly into Tallahassee we can get you here no problem. Other airports are possible but I may need help getting people from them Tallahassee is so close it's no problem


----------



## sumosmoke

Just found out the A-day game for Bama fans is the following weekend - April 16th.

That being said, I'm glad to say I'll be there to help Jerry with the festivities for the 5th Gathering, in a row. Love doing this with him and Karen, and this year will be even bigger and better!!

Heard the LA gang will be doing some food for Friday night. Maybe we need to get the FL/Bama folks into cooking something that can dual with that? The first ever Gathering Throwdown?? <stir the pot>


----------



## pineywoods

Laurel remember them Crawfish from the last one now think what are we gonna have that will compete with that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Oh by the way I went to the LA Gathering and that gumbo I had would be hard to compete with too


----------



## eman

sumosmoke said:


> Just found out the A-day game for Bama fans is the following weekend - April 16th.
> 
> That being said, I'm glad to say I'll be there to help Jerry with the festivities for the 5th Gathering, in a row. Love doing this with him and Karen, and this year will be even bigger and better!!
> 
> Heard the LA gang will be doing some food for Friday night. Maybe we need to get the FL/Bama folks into cooking something that can dual with that? The first ever Gathering Throwdown?? <stir the pot>


I know you didn't !


----------



## SmokinAl

Would love to come, sounds like a great time, don't know if I will be able to get away then, but will work on it. Thanks, Piney


----------



## mballi3011

I'll bring the only thing that goes with those Crawfish.......................... NAPKINS I will also help with the Ferry service. I'll be coming in from the east maybe with Dan in tow so come one come all...


----------



## fpnmf

mballi3011 said:


> I'll bring the only thing that goes with those Crawfish.......................... NAPKINS I will also help with the Ferry service. I'll be coming in from the east maybe with Dan in tow so come one come all...


I was planning on bringing a few pounds of andouille for the mudbug pot.

  Craig


----------



## rio_grande

Looks like Laurel done called some folks out,,

Wheres my drink this is gonna b good    :)


----------



## jaxgatorz

I have the dates on the calendar at work to be off.... Looking forward to seeing every1 again............


----------



## boykjo

I am going to try and work some things out with my work schedule to attend. Sounds like a great time and would like to meet all of you....

I'll pm you pineywoods for some additional info


----------



## pineywoods

Mike it will be good to see ya again. Boykjo I hope you can make it down.

I'm looking forward to seeing all our old friends and meeting the new ones. We have plenty of room and will have plenty of food so come one come all.


----------



## bmudd14474

Sounds like its going to be a big turnout this year.


----------



## pineywoods

bmudd14474 said:


> Sounds like its going to be a big turnout this year.



Well we hope your able to get here this year too!!


----------



## jaxgatorz

Thx Jerry.I plan on tenting again.. But since we burned all my camping gear last time i was there..............lol.......Dang thunderstorm !!........Maybe Mark or Laurel will wanna split one of those little RV's.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Heck, with enough Patron, i can sleep anywhere


----------



## eman

Jerry ,

 I think you need one of these.

http://www.wimp.com/woodcuttingattachment/

That thing is neat.


----------



## eman

Jerry do you get espn at the camp?  LSU spring game at 3 pm sat. apr 9th.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Jerry, do you have wi-fi at the camp? My daughter wants to know if she needs to bring her laptop


----------



## eman

Jeff,

 Jerry has Cable but i doubt that he has wi fi anywhere near the camp . untill they clear cut they had to pipe in sunlight LOL


----------



## alblancher

He had a wireless router with DSL last time I was there.


----------



## pineywoods

In addition to water and electric I can get ESPN on satellite and also get hi speed Internet through the phone company and have it hooked to a wireless router. I only have one dish and receiver but I will move it to the cookshed before the gathering. I will also move my routers to the cookshed.  Gee ya'll must the camp is in the sticks or something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  heck we're almost hi-tech


----------



## pineywoods

eman said:


> Jerry ,
> 
> I think you need one of these.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/woodcuttingattachment/
> 
> That thing is neat.




 Bob that would be a fun toy to play with but we'd never get Laurel away from it


----------



## TulsaJeff

Pineywoods said:


> In addition to water and electric I can get ESPN on satellite and also get hi speed Internet through the phone company and have it hooked to a wireless router. I only have one dish and receiver but I will move it to the cookshed before the gathering. I will also move my routers to the cookshed.  Gee ya'll must the camp is in the sticks or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck we're almost hi-tech




 Sarah will be glad to hear that.. she's wanting to bring her laptop in case she gets bored. I told her that there was too much work involved to get bored but I don't think she believes me


----------



## alblancher

Does she have a boyfriend yet?  If he comes you can have a nice quiet, relaxing time.  Knowing that they will keep each other entertained.


----------



## sumosmoke

Pineywoods said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry ,
> 
> I think you need one of these.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/woodcuttingattachment/
> 
> That thing is neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob that would be a fun toy to play with but we'd never get Laurel away from it
Click to expand...



How friggin cool is THAT!! Hell yeah, I'd be glued to that all day and would throw a fit if you tried to pull me away from it.


----------



## TulsaJeff

alblancher said:


> Does she have a boyfriend yet?  If he comes you can have a nice quiet, relaxing time.  Knowing that they will keep each other entertained.




Not on my watch.. she's only 13


----------



## Bearcarver

TulsaJeff said:


> alblancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does she have a boyfriend yet?  If he comes you can have a nice quiet, relaxing time.  Knowing that they will keep each other entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on my watch.. she's only 13
Click to expand...

Uh Oh---Lock & Load!


----------



## buckley

How 'bout posting directions, an agenda, and what this is all about? New here, kind of lost to the 'reason' and theme.


----------



## rio_grande

After seeing that splitter video,,,, I dont know how I ever got along without it,,,,,,, That is awsome, but I do think two guys can do it faster,,,,,,, But since I dont have twoo guys,,,,,, Laurel u available LOL

Way looking forward to the gathering this year....


----------



## mballi3011

Hey Buckley the directions are somewhere here I have them wrote on the back of my hand. As for an agenda eat and drink and be merry and watch some folks chop and split wood. There will be smokers galore and all of them flowing with the thin blue smokin.


----------



## pineywoods

The property is located between Quincy and Chattahoochee if you PM me I'll send directions. The purpose of the Gathering is to get together with others that enjoy smoking getting to know each other and have some good food. Over the years we have made some good friends here and it's an occasion for all of us to get together and to meet new friends as well. People will be arriving at different times on Friday so we'll have food ready for dinner and it's generally something that can be reheated easily for those getting in late. Saturday we'll have several large smokers going and will fix a fine feast. Instead of everybody having to try to bring a smoker and all kinds of food we have some larger trailer mounted smokers all wood fired and will do a group smoke. It looks like it will include pork, beef, poultry, goat, venison and lots of sides trust me you won't go hungry. Sunday will be a big breakfast and many people will be heading out early to get back home and the rest of us will just kinda hang out and BS. It is a family friendly event there will be some people drinking but nobody gets carried away so its a good time. The weekend is all about getting together making friends and having a good time.


----------



## shooterrick

Jerry I think Ruby is planning on coming with us.  She got excited to here she got a special invite.  LOL


----------



## pineywoods

Cool Rick I'm glad she's gonna make it she seemed like a nice lady when I met her at ya'lls Gathering


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting closer and I'm starting to get real excited we still have room for more members to join us so come on out and have some fun.


----------



## bmudd14474

a little over a month and the TBS will be rolling at your joint Jerry


----------



## TulsaJeff

I hear the thin blue smoke can be seen and smelt (is that a word?) from miles away..


----------



## bmudd14474

as long as I can smell it around the smoker that is all that matters


----------



## Bearcarver

TulsaJeff said:


> I hear the thin blue smoke can be seen and smelt (is that a word?) from miles away..


Yes, it's a small fish.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fpnmf

TulsaJeff said:


> I hear the thin blue smoke can be seen and smelt (is that a word?) from miles away..


Actually smelt is the small fish. Schmelt is the proper way to pronounce what you smelled next door.

"What she cooked last night schmelt like fidos butt." 

 Hope this helps..

  Craig


----------



## TulsaJeff

Thanks for the vocabulary help guys.. I owe you!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Its getting close. I hope everyone is getting their packing started.


----------



## pineywoods

I got mine started


----------



## ron50

Hi all it's been awhile. Wish I could make it, came very close this year... We are going to me in NC in April but a week or two too late.

Enjoy it.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Pineywoods said:


> I got mine started


Jerry, I think we need to give you an award for the one with the shortest drive
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brian might get the award for the longest trip.. anyone coming from a place further away than California?


----------



## boykjo

Time to check the tires and bearings on the camper. (WHISPERING) "The wife said she wasnt

going so it looks like I'll be having a good time"


----------



## pineywoods

Anybody that's coming that doesn't have the directions please send me a PM and I'll get them to you. As has been said many times in this thread all members are more than welcome to attend


----------



## sumosmoke

We're heading on being only a month out, until the event. Looking forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## bamafan

The count down is on!!!!!!!!! Been Looking forward to this all year.


----------



## pineywoods

BAMAFAN said:


> The count down is on!!!!!!!!! Been Looking forward to this all year.


Me too still lots of stuff to get done around here but I'm working on it


----------



## bcfishman

31...


----------



## bcfishman

30....


----------



## pineywoods

I need to get an idea of how many people are going to be here on Thursday so we can figure out something for dinner. So if you figure on coming in on Thursday please post it here or PM me


----------



## alblancher

Well Pilgrim,  that all depends on what's for dinner, I rekon.


----------



## bamafan

Me, John, and 1 other guy.


----------



## rio_grande

I Agree with Tim !!


----------



## shooterrick

wont be in till evening on friday.  Gotta work half day.   Grrrrrrr


----------



## boykjo

Hey piney, Can you tell me what grocery stores are available near the campgrounds so I can plan on what I am bringing and what I am going to get there.....


----------



## pineywoods

We have a Walmart supercenter and a Winn Dixie fairly close and a couple other non chainstore ones too


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting closer but there's still time for people to make plans to attend. We have lots of members from Fl that we haven't met yet but it's really not a bad drive from parts of GA, AL, MS, LA so ya'll come on and join us


----------



## smoker21

Just came back from Northern Florida Friday.  Was there for 11 days and only had BBQ once((

Sorry I can't make it back down there to the  flat, straight roads & Garage sales again.

JD


----------



## TulsaJeff

Jerry,

We will probably stop by Thursday after we check into our room and get things squared away.. my plane lands at around 4 PM


----------



## pineywoods

Sounds good Jeff we should have a good crowd here Thursday. I'll get you some directions in the next few days


----------



## SmokinAl

TulsaJeff said:


> Jerry,
> 
> We will probably stop by Thursday after we check into our room and get things squared away.. my plane lands at around 4 PM




Jeff,

Where are you staying? We were thinking of trying to come up for 1 night.


----------



## pineywoods

The guys putting up my greenhouse stayed at the Howard Johnsons last night and said it was very clean and the room was only 50 bucks which is much better than what he usually has to pay as he travels all over setting them up


----------



## alblancher

Just looked at the HOJO  (love that name) and mapping software says its 27 miles (36 min) from Jerry's.  Looks like the Holiday Inn is 13.5 miles (22 min).   Like the rate at the HOJO but it looks like it's a pretty good haul from the event. 

I guess I'm running out of time to decide between MC or car and between tent or hotel.


----------



## SmokinAl

Al, Do you have the address for the Holiday Inn & directions from there to the event, or an address for the event so I could put it in mapquest? I want to try for 1 night up there, but don't know how long a drive it is.


----------



## alblancher

I'll try and pm you a general area of the event.  I don't know the exact address off hand but it is in my Garmin and I use Streets and Trips to plan routes.

going to pm you right now

Al


----------



## rio_grande

Starting to get in sight,,, Was talking to Otter tonight and discussing tent and sleeping arangements. Looks like otter may be bringing some meat for Mark,,, Something that goes Baaa,,,,

As much as I am looking forward to the trip it is closing in on me LOL


----------



## TulsaJeff

SmokinAl said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Where are you staying? We were thinking of trying to come up for 1 night.


I booked at the Hampton.. but I might just have to look into HOJO with that kind of a price!


----------



## tom37

Hey there Jerry, as much as I would like to attend, its looking like there is no way. 

Just wanted to let ya know man, make sure to keep us up to date on high points of the event. Maybe next year, I hope.


----------



## tomn

The wife would like an estimate of total attending so she can plan some desserts and such.

 -Tom


----------



## pineywoods

On page 2 of this thread post #37 there is a list of area Hotels and Campgrounds. All the hotels are right by the interstate and 1 exit apart it's either 7 or 12 miles between those exits but at interstate speeds that's not long.

Al I will PM you the exact directions to the camp then you can just figure how far it is from the hotel exits to the camp.

Jeff I have never stayed at the Hampton in but it's one of the newest Hotels here. I did used to stay at the Howard Johnsons about 8 years ago when we first bought the property and it was very clean. As I said a few posts back the guys that set up the Greenhouse stayed there Monday night and said it was very clean and they paid 50 bucks for the room.

Tom the best estimate I have is 50-75 people


----------



## TulsaJeff

TomN said:


> The wife would like an estimate of total attending so she can plan some desserts and such.
> 
> -Tom




I will be there.. and I would love to put in an order for some desserts. Tell your wife that there's gonna be 200 of us


----------



## bmudd14474

Getting real close now.


----------



## bamafan

Hope we can have a few days of the weather we've been haven't lately around NW Fla for the gathering. It's been awesome! Lookin forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new people.


----------



## buckley

Hey, gotta question, first time coming so bear easy on this: Do you allow/encourage/discourage people from marketing/selling their seasoning sauce while at this gathering? What is the cost to attend? And how 'scheduled' is this gathering. By that i mean is it relaxed and no schedule? Or is it regimented?

Respectfully,

Sheppard Salter


----------



## bamafan

Jerry (Pineywoods) will be along to answer most of your questions. No one was trying to sell anything last year that I remember. The schedule is cook,eat,swap recipes,have a beverage and start it all over. wasn't a real schedule to it. Just a good relaxing time with folks.


----------



## eman

Buckley,

 As for marketing  and any cost ,i can't answer that ? .

 It is not really regimented. When we get there Fri. The wife and i will set up camp and then get to cooking the chicken ,sausage and shrimp Gumbo and crawfish etoufee. for Fri, night supper.

We will be making a potatoe salad and i'm sure we will have sausage for poboys and burgers or chicken for those that don't eat good cajun food. others will be prepping the meat for the big smoke saturday

  breakfast sat. am and the TBS is flowing all day for the big smoked supper  sat. pm.

Fri night is usually a night of greeting old friends (and new ones) and a bit of socializing.

Breakfast again Sun . am.

I can tell you that from fri night to sun morning you won't go hungry.

Usually after breakfast Sun am we break camp , clean up and head backout on the road.

If it is like the last gathering there will be folks there for anywhere  from  3 days to just  stopping by for supper sat. night.

 Hope to see you there.


----------



## eman

BAMAFAN said:


> Jerry (Pineywoods) will be along to answer most of your questions. No one was trying to sell anything last year that I remember. The schedule is cook,eat,swap recipes,have a beverage and start it all over. wasn't a real schedule to it. Just a good relaxing time with folks.


Tim, Wasn't that you trying to sell me a bridge around Mobile? You know the one i get stuck on every time i head east?

BTW, how bad is the lunch time traffic heading thru mobile???  I-10 / tunnel ?


----------



## pineywoods

We've never had anyone try to sell anything at the Gatherings. If you want to make up a little sign that you have something for sale that's fine but that would be about as far as I would be comfortable with as far as selling stuff. Most everybody is here to relax and meet other members and have a good time. We really don't have schedules like when we cook at home it's done when it gets done


----------



## rio_grande

Sellin stuff, what do you want to buy,,, I got it all.

We are breathing around here again, Took the night off to get caught up on some sleep. THis weekend will be the final push for me to be ready to leave a week from saturday. Seemed so far away all winter now I could use another week to get ready..


----------



## shooterrick

T hings are back up in the air for Sandy and me.  The company owner notified me he will be gone the entire week leading up to the gathering.  I am tryin to get off early friday and drive in by 6pm friday night.  If I can't get some time off friday or if things go bad during the week I could find myself working Saturday!  Will know more next week but it is day to day now.  Sucks!


----------



## bamafan

Bob as long as there is not a wreck in the tunnel or on the bridge it should be to bad. Some of the spring breakers are heading home, but I10 has been pretty busy this time of the year.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like we won't be able to make it up this year. There is a slim chance yet, but won't know for sure until next week. We were really looking forward to meeting all you folks. I guess it may be next year before we get the chance to do that.


----------



## eman

SmokinAl said:


> Looks like we won't be able to make it up this year. There is a slim chance yet, but won't know for sure until next week. We were really looking forward to meeting all you folks. I guess it may be next year before we get the chance to do that.


well that just sucks!!!


----------



## eman

Less than 2 weeks !!!!


----------



## boykjo

eman said:


> well that just sucks!!!


X2


----------



## shooterrick

Unfortunatly and with great regret Sandy and I will not make it.  With the company owner out all that week I will need to work a full day friday and be on call for Saturday.  The timeing is lousy but just one of those things.  I will probably smoke something Saturday in honor of good friends and food we will miss.  Tis a Sad Day In Mudville!


----------



## eman

Well tyhat just suks x 2


----------



## boykjo

eman said:


> Well tyhat just suks x 2




X3


----------



## otter

Looks like that Dad Rio And I will be there Jerry and lunch will be Cabrito Spicy Tortilla Fri and glad to do it looking forward to finally getting to meet alot of yall


----------



## fpnmf

If any of La guys coming over on 10 need a slicer I saw this on CL. It's just off 10 in Al.

http://mobile.craigslist.org/app/2291990782.html  

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting real close now looking forward to seeing ya'll


----------



## bamafan

One more week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEEE!


----------



## eman

BIG Smoke in one week!!!


----------



## pineywoods

It's getting real close now I expect RioGrande, Otter and their Dad in tomorrow night. More people arriving Wed. including my wife. Thursday it should start getting to be a lot of people and by Friday night it should be a crowd I hope


----------



## ellymae

Have fun folks!


----------



## bmudd14474

Should be a great time. Its not too late for others to come.

So if you have the itch then get on down there.


----------



## shooterrick

bmudd14474 said:


> Should be a great time. Its not too late for others to come.
> 
> So if you have the itch then get on down there.


Its an itch I can't scratch!  I know you all will have a great time and will have some great food!  Somebody make Jerry those cinimon rolls for him!  LOL


----------



## pineywoods

Close down after a half day Friday and no weekend work and come join us. Tell the owner that's what he gets for picking the wrong weekend to be out of town


----------



## shooterrick

LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I didnt like the guy I would shut it down and tell him there wasnt work there!  Of course when he asked the computer how much came in with the drivers you would have to put Sandy and I up long term!  LOLOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Pineywoods said:


> Close down after a half day Friday and no weekend work and come join us. Tell the owner that's what he gets for picking the wrong weekend to be out of town


----------



## solaryellow

The last time I was this excited it was the first day of college. Or the day before I got married if you know my wife. ;o)


----------



## boykjo

solaryellow said:


> The last time I was this excited it was the first day of college. Or the day before I got married if you know my wife. ;o)


I'm already packed and I'm not leaving till wed morning........................


----------



## solaryellow

boykjo said:


> I'm already packed and I'm not leaving till wed morning........................




I'm with ya brother. Got it all figured out in my mind but not doing anything just yet. Don't want Mrs. Solaryellow to think I am looking forward to getting away. :biggrin:


----------



## fife

Just like Christmas the count down is on. See everyone Friday Eve.


----------



## justpassingthru

Please, please, please, appoint a designated photographer and don't make us wait until you get home to post photos, we might not be able to be there in body, but we are with you in spirit and......, you know how much we like Q-view!

Have fun,

Gene


----------



## bmudd14474

JustPassingThru said:


> Please, please, please, appoint a designated photographer and don't make us wait until you get home to post photos, we might not be able to be there in body, but we are with you in spirit and......, you know how much we like Q-view!
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Gene


Dont worry Gene we will not make you wait.


----------



## eman

Hmmmmmm,

maybe we should make everyone wait? Might make em show up next time ?

   Nah, we wouldn't do that . Would we????


----------



## bamafan

Goint to start packing stuff up tonight ans getting guages and what not together. Bob is there anything I can bring to help you out?


----------



## eman

Tim,

 If you have any xtra ice chest bring em ! We will be real short on fridge space and i went to clean my 2 ,120 qts and one of them is shot. Allmost looks like someone swapped mine for theirs???

 If ya don't have any let me know and i'll pick up another 120 qt wed.

 other than that i think i'm good .


----------



## TulsaJeff

I am sure there will be lots of folks with cameras and such.. I'll be bringing my Canon SLR and shooting lots of photos and video so there should be plenty of pictures and such for those that just can't make it.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## flash

Middle of Little League Season. I don't think I will ever make one of these.


----------



## sumosmoke

As much as I hate to announce this ... I'm not going to be able to attend this year's Gathering. It's the first one I'll have missed since Jerry started having these up at his camp and sadness doesn't even to begin to describe how I feel.

To those that are new to the event, you're going to have a BLAST!!! To those that I'll miss catching up with, good smokes to ya and will look forward to the pics.


----------



## eman

You will be sadly missed laurel.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Laurel, you will be missed. I was really looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## desertlites

Tell me its not so.Laurel I will surely miss meeting you.but there will be a next time sis.As for excited yes I join the crowd.Looking forward to meeting you all and being a part of another wonderful event at the camp.


----------



## bamafan

Well Laurel that sucks!Now I have no one to talk BAMA football to and will have to listen to Bob about LSU. You will be missed!


----------



## eman

BAMAFAN said:


> Well Laurel that sucks!Now I have no one to talk BAMA football to and will have to listen to Bob about LSU. You will be missed!


Not only Listen ,but watch also. Purple and Gold game is saturday


----------



## bamafan

I guess it want be that bad. They are my 2nd favorite SEC team. I guess that means I have to open the purple bag! BTW I have 3 big coolers loaded in the truck. Will be heading east with them @ 07:00 in the morning.


----------



## tomn

Here we go Steelers, here we go!

I like your tagline!


----------



## pineywoods

Laurel you will be missed my friend...

As to the rest of you there has been a menu change for tomorrow night it will be Prime Rib instead of chicken.

Looking forward to seeing ya'll we had a couple more members show up today and expect a bunch more tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## TulsaJeff

OH man.. I was looking forward to that chicken. Oh well, I guess I'll just suffer through some prime rib


----------



## SmokinAl

Don't forget to take a lot of pictures. Those of us who couldn't make it would like to put faces to the names we know. I'm sure a great time will be had by all! Looks like the weather will be beautiful.


----------



## alblancher

Next time we do this we should set up a spice exchange.  Purchase spices in bulk and split them up for sharing.  I would really like to get the discounted pricing and lower relative shipping costs available in large sizes without all the waste of letting them sit around too long.   With  a reliable scale it shouldn't be a problem.  Can also do the same thing with hanks of natural casings and cures.


----------



## solaryellow

Just need to go get the rental car and should be on the road around 1pm. See you guys later tonight.


----------



## bmudd14474

TulsaJeff said:


> OH man.. I was looking forward to that chicken. Oh well, I guess I'll just suffer through some prime rib




Jeff we will still do chicken just for you.


----------



## eman

bmudd14474 said:


> Jeff we will still do chicken just for you.



Just save me his share of the prime rib!


----------



## bmudd14474

eman said:


> Just save me his share of the prime rib!


We might have some left Bob. There is only 19lbs of it so its gonna be tight


----------



## bmudd14474

GREAT NEWS. Laurel is now coming. We are all stoked.


----------



## eman




----------



## bmudd14474

I figured you would be happy to hear that Bob.


----------



## eman

I'm happy to hear that anyone is coming . But was really not happy that she was going to have to miss this.

She has been there since the first one.

 Now if we can just get her to a La. gathering ?


----------



## sumosmoke

eman said:


> I'm happy to hear that anyone is coming . But was really not happy that she was going to have to miss this.
> 
> She has been there since the first one.
> 
> Now if we can just get her to a La. gathering ?


I plan on being at the next LA gathering.

On my way, folks!! Be there by suppertime.


----------



## fife

First off thank you Jerry for the great time yesterday. Now to all of the SMF crew that was down Saturday it was great getting to meet each of you. I only wish we could have stayed longer. Maxine the wife was very impressed and she said she can't wait till next year. We felt like we were at a family get to gather.  For anyone who has never been to one of the gatherings you are missing out on a really good time. So until we meet face to face again hope to chat with you and look forward to the friendships we have started and the ones we will make.
To my Smoke family hope you are safe and healthy until we meet again.

Robert & Maxine Fife


----------



## alblancher

Jerry,

Just wanted to let you know I made it back to Slidell.  about 7 hrs.  Kind of beat, the bike ran fine.  I'll check in with you later,

Al


----------



## pineywoods

I personally thought things went great it was nice to get to meet so many more members and it was great to see all the friends we've made here. I wish it hadn't been so much hotter than a normal year but at least we didn't have rain.I would like to Thank Everyone who attended and I appreciate those that helped out with the event so much.

Robert and Maxine it was great getting to meet ya'll and wish you could have spent more time with us.

Al I'm glad everything went well on the way home and thanks for coming over

Here's a little teaser I'll have more later and Brian and Jeff have a bunch of pics


----------



## Bearcarver

Good looking Group !!!!

Thanks for the pics Jerry!

Sorry to hear it was so hot----snicker............

Bear


----------



## solaryellow

Who are the two giants to the right of the SMF banner? Those guys must be at least 8' tall!
 


Pineywoods said:


>


----------



## scarbelly

Wow that looks like a great group


----------



## tjohnson

Looks like a blast guys

TJ


----------



## beer-b-q

Nice Group, Is that everyone?


----------



## TulsaJeff

I think that is everyone that was there at the time of the picture.. we had quite a few that were coming and going and probably did not make it into that photo. I think we ended up agreeing that the turnout for this year was right around 50 give or take a couple of heads. I thought it was a great turnout and Jerry sure does know how to throw a party!

I took almost 700 pictures with some video here and there but it may take me a day or two to go through everything and pick out the good stuff, downsize it and format/optimize it for the forum. I will definitely get more pictures up just give me a few days to get it done.

It was a blast and if you did not make it here this year then you missed out and the only way to make it right is to make up your mind right now that you will be there next year. If you ever come one time, you will want to come back every year. It is that much fun and the food is amazing not to mention the games, the tall-tales, the camaraderie, the late nights around the fire and the chance to mingle with folks who are as passionate about smoking meat as you are.

Thank you to everyone who came and was a part of this gathering.. we look forward to another one next year that's even bigger. Thank you to Jerry and his wife Karen who made all of this happen with literally hundreds of man-hours of work and labor to put all of this together and provide a top notch place to host a get together of this proportion.


----------



## callahan4life

I wish I would have joined the forum sooner so I could have gotten off work. Looks like everyone had a great time! Keep the pics coming. I am also keeping my eye out for the N. FL Gathering VI announcement. As soon as I see those dates my leave slip is in!


----------



## Bearcarver

solaryellow said:


> Who are the two giants to the right of the SMF banner? Those guys must be at least 8' tall!


I think the good looking one in the orange shirt is "Solaryellow".


----------



## pineywoods

I still have a few more pics to add later and as Jeff said he has a bunch and I know Brian has quite a few too


----------



## bamafan

Jerry thank you and Karen for a great event AGAIN! Yall always make folks feel like they are at home. Was a blast as all ways and was good to meet some first timers. Look forwards to next year and maybe the heat will stay down. But we had no rain!


----------



## pineywoods

Tim thanks for all the help cooking.

We would like to thank everyone who attended it looks like we had 56 people here and we sure hope everyone had a god time.


----------



## rvrivalkc

A BIG THANKS to Pineywoods & Karen for hosting the gathering. 

PLUS a BIG THANKS to all the cooks that put on such a super spread.

The food was unbelievable!!!

We are still full.

THANKS again for the super BBQ smokein.


----------



## rio_grande

HOME

Thanks Jerry and Karen for hosting and everyone who made the event happen.


----------



## bmudd14474

http://photobucket.com

http://photobucket.com
​


----------



## eman

bmudd14474 said:


> http://photobucket.com
> 
> http://photobucket.com
> ​


OK 2 YEARS IN A ROW !!! THE BAMA TENT IS SO UGLY IT MAKES THE PICS GET BLURRY!!!!


----------



## raptor700

> OK 2 YEARS IN A ROW !!! THE BAMA TENT IS SO UGLY IT MAKES THE PICS GET BLURRY!!!!


LOL, Tim will appreciate that!


----------



## boykjo

First off I would like to thank everyone who smoked up some awesome food and a special thanks to Jerry and Karen for hosting the north florida gathering. This was my first gathering and it was a pleasure to meet all of you and be a part of the SMF family........... I look forward to next years event

Joe


----------



## desertlites

It was also my first time getting to 1 of these at Jerrys camp, I can asure it will not be the last.Thank you Jerry and Karen for 1 heck of a shindig.it was great meeting all the members and putting faces to names.I can't recall the last time I was in the company of such a large group of all around good people.Thank you all.


----------



## bamajon

It was definitely a blast.  My second and hopefully not my last.  Thanks a lot Piney and Karen for puting on a first class event.


----------



## smokin peachey

Looks like a fun time


----------

